# First Day with my DSLR - Senior Pictures  - C&C please!



## McCoy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey everyone. My name's Chris and my wife has a D70s. Today, I finally decided to bite the bullet and get my own camera since I keep stealing hers everytime we go anywhere . I bought a Nikon D5100. 

We used it today to take some pictures of my sister-in-law who is graduating from high-school. Some of these will be used for her senior pictures. 

I would love any comments or critiques you have!


There are 10 photos and I haven't done any editing.













































Let me know what you think!


----------



## KevinPutman (Apr 18, 2011)

Love the 9th and 10th, (although they need work, I'll let someone more experienced than me tell you what though =p)
the 2nd, 3rd, 5th and 6th need some adjustments to the brightness.

Is this your first time taking senior pics?

also, 
might want to try posting less pictures, 
you'll receive more feedback that way.


----------



## McCoy (Apr 18, 2011)

KevinPutman said:


> Love the 9th and 10th, (although they need work, I'll let someone more experienced than me tell you what though =p)
> the 2nd, 3rd, 5th and 6th need some adjustments to the brightness.
> 
> Is this your first time taking senior pics?
> ...


 
Thanks for the feedback. I agree that some of them need work on the brightness, and I look forward to hearing from others how I can improve those like 9 and 10. 

This is my first time taking senior pics, and I'm relatively new to photography at all. However, this is my second time taking pictures of Angela (we did prom pictures yesterday). I'm still learning how to use my camera.

What photo editing programs do you suggest? Right now all I have is picassa.


----------



## Auriflanos (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice picture.. and Sister-in-law... 

But, I really enjoyed the 9th and 10th... Nature is always good to have as abackground (my opinion).But I can't give you more technical suggestion, since I am also new on this world...
Will follow to heard what others can suggest to you and learn 

Good luck!


----------



## McCoy (Apr 18, 2011)

Auriflanos said:


> Nice picture.. and Sister-in-law...
> 
> But, I really enjoyed the 9th and 10th... Nature is always good to have as abackground (my opinion).But I can't give you more technical suggestion, since I am also new on this world...
> Will follow to heard what others can suggest to you and learn
> ...


 

Thanks very much! She's a lot of fun to take pictures of. I told her she should think about becoming a model.


----------



## Auriflanos (Apr 18, 2011)

Well, she is beautiful and have a sincere face! I think she could give a try!


----------



## KevinPutman (Apr 19, 2011)

Well for your first senior picture shots, I'd say you did very well.

As for editing, I would suggest Photoshop (CS2 and up), Adobe Lightroom (Not sure which version, I've never used the product).
And if you can't afford either of the two, I would suggest Gimp (freeware), or even Adobe Elements 7.


----------



## McCoy (Apr 19, 2011)

KevinPutman said:


> Well for your first senior picture shots, I'd say you did very well.
> 
> As for editing, I would suggest Photoshop (CS2 and up), Adobe Lightroom (Not sure which version, I've never used the product).
> And if you can't afford either of the two, I would suggest Gimp (freeware), or even Adobe Elements 7.


 
Thanks, I had a lot of fun doing the shoot. We did it all in about 45 minutes. It was hilarious because she had 4 different outfits so would have to run off and hide somewhere to change. Then come back for like 4 pictures, then do it all over again. 

I have used GIMP before so I'll probably try that until we can afford the Adobe products.

Thanks


----------



## McCoy (Apr 19, 2011)

How's this for a quick edit on what I think was the picture that needed it the most.


----------



## KevinPutman (Apr 19, 2011)

McCoy said:


> How's this for a quick edit on what I think was the picture that needed it the most.


 
To be technical, the sky is way overexposed, (it was in the first version as well, I just failed to point it out =p)
 and the girl is slightly underexposed.

So try brightening her up a bit more,
same with most of the other pictures.

As for the massive over-exposure in the sky and various other places,
it's due to the fact you took the pictures when the sun was high in the sky.
I would suggest a Neutral Density filter, to help with that.

Also, with the sun being behind her, naturally she's going to be darker than the background, keep that in mind =p


----------



## McCoy (Apr 19, 2011)

KevinPutman said:


> McCoy said:
> 
> 
> > How's this for a quick edit on what I think was the picture that needed it the most.
> ...


 
I see what you mean now. Would shooting in HDR have made a difference for that photo. And is there any way to get good pictures shooting into the sun without overexposing/underexposing and without a neutral density filter? Or is that really the only way. I don't remember what my f-stop and shutter were for that pic, I may look it up and post it later.


----------



## KevinPutman (Apr 19, 2011)

I no absolutely nothing about HDR, lol sorry! I'm a newbiee to all this as well.

You were at:
F 22
1/25
ISO 100


And as far as I know, and have tried, no. You can always try the lower aperture, and all that jazz, but there's no real promise it will help, as far as I know.

As for the ND filters, 
I just purchased a 3 piece set for my camera, 
only 11 bucks ^-^
I'm sure the seller would have similar sizes that would fit your camera as well if you were interested in buying.


Oh, also for the lighting on her when the suns behind her,
some reflectors placed in front of her should help out a bit.
I know nothing about them, 
but reading around here, I'm sure they'd help =p


----------



## enzodm (Apr 19, 2011)

McCoy said:


> I see what you mean now. Would shooting in HDR have made a difference for that photo. And is there any way to get good pictures shooting into the sun without overexposing/underexposing and without a neutral density filter? Or is that really the only way. I don't remember what my f-stop and shutter were for that pic, I may look it up and post it later.


 
You shot 1/25s, f/22. Too slow and too small aperture (but no other setting would have saved you against the sun).
ND is *not* the solution here, since it acts also on the subject. Fill-in flash is the way to do this kind of pictures. However this one and also the other against sun exhibit some problems due to shooting against sun (flare, glare, I never remember the right word in english, but both can be seen in both pictures). The other one also has a unpleasant composition, with her looking outside the frame.
While I know these are first attempts, I wish to point you a main issue you may want to take care of in the next attempts.
Many pictures are  too centered and can be enhanced by some crop; look at rule of thirds and other composition rules (e.g., 10 Top Photography Composition Rules ). Since she has beautiful eyes, I would try to think at them as a subject and put them in one of the thirds, for example. 
Anyway, having such a good subject willing to spend time in photo experiments will help you in learning  .
Last: if you number pictures, is easier to comment on.


----------



## RaynaMcGinnis (Apr 24, 2011)

are you using a flash unit of any type (other than the one attached to the camera)? 

Because you were shooting into the sun on # 6, you're subject is going to be dark. A flash can help here but no guarantees. 

I can't help but think a flash (or reflector) would have saved #'s 2 and 3. You can probably brighten them up enough to save them in photoshop or lightroom but you've lost a lot of detail. Her skin tone also seems off in these, I'm guessing from the bright sun. 

In # 2, she also has a bush growing out of her head :-/


----------



## KevinPutman (Apr 24, 2011)

RaynaMcGinnis said:


> In # 2, she also has a bush growing out of her head :-/


 
Nothing some bush-trimmers (or an axe) can't fix!


----------



## joealcantar (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks like you have your camera set on MATRIX metering that takes into account the entire scene, so it picks the best setting for the entire scene instead of singling out the subject.  Try setting it to SPOT metering and shooting on aperature priority so you can control the Depth fo Field.  Try the same scene with different aperatures and see how it differs and go from there.  You have a great subject so practice on her.   
Get yourself a reflector , throw her in the shade or partial shade and let the backlight hit her and have your wife gently feather the light (light hitting the edge of the reflector) onto her face and gently light her.  Keep it simple. 
-
You asked about software to use , well you have a few trial versions of NX2 with your camera I'm sure, if not download it and try it out.  It is made by NikSoftware and owned by Nikon.  Works fine, as you progress you can step into Lightroom or photoshop.  I'm hearing things about GIMP but have no experience with that.  
-
Shoot well and thanks for sharing, Joe


----------



## KmH (Apr 24, 2011)

McCoy said:


> What photo editing programs do you suggest?


Work on getting closer to getting them right in the camera, before resorting to photo editing.

If you are shooting JPEG's, they don't have very much editing headroom. If they are made close to right in the camera, a JPEG can be tweaked a little bit. If they are far from right in the camera any editing will usually cause more problems (posterization, banding, moire) than the editing solves.

You didn't number the group you posted, but some of them aren't really usable, like the one where she is back lit and almost just a silhouette (needed fill lighting), and the ones made in dappled sunlight (a portrait no-no).


----------



## sbakewell0508 (Apr 24, 2011)

i have heard and read about shooting into the sun, is that you UNDEREXPOSE the background and then  use flash to over power the sun..have flash on the right side..opposite sun)  if no flash a reflector would help on the right side... there are some inexpensive ones everywhere... but you can also make your own with aluminum foil and a piece of cardboard... it would bounce some much needed light onto her face. I am not an expert and I am learning just as everyone else is.. but these are things that I have read over and over again... 

as someone mentioned your fstop is to small and i am going to say that your shutter speed was to slow probably to.. 30seconds is usually the min for handheld.  (just read that the rule of thumb is that  try and shoot at the same mm as your lens so if you lens is 50mm have your shutter speed above 50mm).. 

pose wise, you have a beautiful model! #1, angle her head more towards the camera, and put the back arm behind her head.. shoot more above her than to the side. 

thats just my two cents...


----------



## Blake.Oney (Apr 24, 2011)

Shooting against the sun like that you could have probably used the on camera flash to help with fill flash. Most cameras will let you turn the on cam flash to manual so you can work with it. I doubt you would have gotten hard shadows behind her with it, and while it wouldn't have been the best lighting, it would have helped with the exposure. That, or just don't shoot with the sun behind your model.


----------



## myjestik (Apr 25, 2011)

i know you can tell which ones, but most of them are way too dark. it needs more of a contrast. i can barely see the face of the model.


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 25, 2011)

Please send the poor girl to a professional for senior portraits. Or at least some one that's doing it for a hobby that knows what they're doing. Check local photography boards and clubs and find something. Don't send her off with those photos. They all need a lot of work and it's not something that I would give any of my clients to take home with them. It's not even something I'd give my worst enemy because I wouldn't want to bad press.


----------



## KmH (Apr 25, 2011)

KevinPutman said:


> As for the massive over-exposure in the sky and various other places,
> it's due to the fact you took the pictures when the sun was high in the sky.
> I would suggest a Neutral Density filter, to help with that.


The height of the sun in the sky really wasn't the problem. A camera doesn't see like we do. The scene had more dynamic range than the image sensor could capture.

A Neutral Density (ND) filter is not a viable solution to the problem. because a ND filter just makes the entire scene darker, not just the sky. You could use a Graduated ND (GND) for a landscape to make the sky darker, but if you used one for this portrait part of her head would be in the filtered part of the frame.

For portraits of backlit subjects, using strobed fill light lets you set the exposure of the sky (ambient light) separately from the strobed light exposure, all with a single shutter release.


----------



## Superfitz (Apr 25, 2011)

Sent you a private message


----------



## McCoy (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. These were just some we were shooting for fun. I'm still trying to learn, and appreciate all the advice.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 25, 2011)

KevinPutman said:


> As for the massive over-exposure in the sky and various other places,
> it's due to the fact you took the pictures when the sun was high in the sky.
> I would suggest a Neutral Density filter, to help with that.


 
OMG! Stop giving advice until you know how to use the tools and when they are appropriate!

An ND filter is not going to solve the problems in all these images. Supplemental light will.


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 25, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> KevinPutman said:
> 
> 
> > As for the massive over-exposure in the sky and various other places,
> ...



Sure it will. An ND filter an 1000w/s+ of light.


----------



## Geaux (Apr 25, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> KevinPutman said:
> 
> 
> > As for the massive over-exposure in the sky and various other places,
> ...


 

Pretty much my exact thoughts whenever reading his CC on any thread :smh:   Thank you, Bitter.


----------



## KmH (Apr 25, 2011)

McCoy said:


> Thanks for all the replies. These were just some we were shooting for fun. I'm still trying to learn, and appreciate all the advice.


 Here is some more info that may be helpful to you: http://photojoes.org/art167/lesson04/chapter05.html


----------



## McCoy (Apr 25, 2011)

KmH said:


> McCoy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the replies. These were just some we were shooting for fun. I'm still trying to learn, and appreciate all the advice.
> ...


 
Thanks, that was a good read and helped me a lot!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 25, 2011)

KevinPutman said:


> RaynaMcGinnis said:
> 
> 
> > In # 2, she also has a bush growing out of her head :-/
> ...


 

I read about 1/2 of this thread and it struck me like a ton of bricks that in my opinion you are making this entirely too complicated.  Forget photo editing software, forget post production, forget lightening the dark areas and learn to use your camera well first, then later on when you get better and are able to discuss the various features of your camera (aperture priority, shutter priority, manual, program mode, automatic mode, etc.), THEN maybe you can start messing around with software.  Learn to shoot good photos to begin with and leave all the editing behind.

I agree that the first 8 shots are not well posed or have poorly chosen aperture, etc.   There are a lot of distracting background images that take away from the central image--the model.  If you are shooting outdoors in the middle of the day, and it's not completely overcast skies, you MUST shoot with a flash or you'll give overexposed skies, and underexposed models.  Google "fill flash" and learn what it is and how to avoid it.  (You avoid it by shooting outdoors with a flash).  Also, don't shoot these images in the middle of the day---the light outdoors is way too harsh.  Shoot these images the last 1 or 2 hours before sunset or right before sunrise.  You get the best light then which will complement the model's skin tones.  Don't crank up the saturation on the camera either--it makes skin tones look cartoonish.

I hope this helps.  Learn to use the camera first.  DSLRs are so good these days that you should be shooting on fully automatic (P or Automatic modes) until you learn to use them well.

You should pick up a copy of Bryan Peterson's book Understanding Exposure.  It's inexpensive and a terrific way to learn.  Also, try reading Ken Rockwell's website for a TON of invaluable FREE information which will make your images better and more fun to shoot.  KenRockwell.com: Photography, Cameras and Taking Better Pictures


----------



## SNBniko (Apr 25, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> ...snip...
> I hope this helps.  Learn to use the camera first.  DSLRs are so good these days that you should be shooting on fully automatic (P or Automatic modes) until you learn to use them well.
> 
> ...snip...



How would this help the OP learn how to use the camera?  I'm learning more about my camera shooting in manual then I ever did with the settings.  The priority setting will be used once I've gotten a grasp on what the various settings do and how to balance them.  Or maybe they'll never be used at all... I don't know.


----------



## CCericola (Apr 25, 2011)

All your shots have problems with lighting and poor composition. I recommend going to your library or buying some text books on both. After you learn exposure shoot your heart out in manual mode. So when you use the program modes you know what the camera is doing.


----------

